# Ready for the new year?



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I am getting close to being ready. Curriculum is being organized and we start back on August 2nd for the most part. The rest the children have already dived into and are enjoying! LOL Getting new books etc is like Christmas here, it's wonderful to see them enjoy learning so much.

So are you ready? When do you plan on starting back?

I know we have some newbies to homeschooling here, then there are folk that like me have tried many things and are comfortable with what we do. So if there are any questions, feel free to ask and I and probably others would be glad to help.

All in all, have a wonderful homeschooling year, free from tears and frustration!

OLF.


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

We are moving Sept 1st so once we get settled we will start back up with school. I have most of my curriculum but as it arrives in the mail I glance at it and then pack it away for the big move. We took the summer off but once we start again we will be schooling year round.


----------



## calicoty (Mar 10, 2008)

I have DS's curriculum organized for the most part...it's the organizing the junk room aka homeschool room that is the scary part!!!

We moved from a big house in the suburbs to an old farm house 1/2 the size so 3 rooms worth of junk is in the one room. That is this weekend's assignment.

We'll start back to school mid August.

calicoty


----------



## christij (Mar 5, 2006)

My little one is rearing to go - at four she asks teacher is it time for school to start yet? But if you mention K she says she doesn't want to go. She has several buddies starting PS this year. But if you say Over the Rainbow School House (what she has named her school) she is ready! We are doing lapbooks now and some odd and end refresher items right now. Waiting for HWT and Abeka items to arrive.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Not - even- close. Not even. Trying-not-to-panic! Taking - deep - breaths...

L! I'll be ready. After all these years, I do know I will, but we had a move, and a vacation, and a very busy summer... so I haven't done the first thing about next year yet. UG! 

Cindyc.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

NO!

We are more of a year round school family, but um....summer has gotten between us and our books. Too much fun, grandparent taking advantage that we live in the US again, serious gardening again after 3 years off (kids get to help this year!), canning, etc. One kids goes to camp next week, the other has 3 days of day camp 2 weeks later. I haven't even ordered their books! I don't even have going on vacation as an excuse, that's not until October!

Now, if you are counting general learning....we are up and going - book learning, well.....maybe by mid Aug??


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

cindy-e said:


> Not - even- close. Not even. Trying-not-to-panic! Taking - deep - breaths...
> 
> L! I'll be ready. After all these years, I do know I will, but we had a move, and a vacation, and a very busy summer... so I haven't done the first thing about next year yet. UG!
> 
> Cindyc.


Didn't mean to panic you Cindy! LOL

We usually start back in July, but this year are late. We finish in late March/April so the kids had a long break this time, although, they are always learning. 

We get to go school supply shopping this weekend and I must admit, I love it as much as they do. I give each of them an amount and a list of what they need. If they get it under budget, they get to use the extra on 'fun' stuff for their desks/school.


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

I have everything bought and pretty much planned out. I need to start making copies and organziing binders next week. We start the last week of August.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

when do Public Schools go back in your area?


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I have all the books/curriculum, the copies have been made, the supplies bought.

What I really need is a Teacher Work Day to get the lessons into the plan book. I'd like to not fly-by-the-seat-of-my-pants this year while officially schooling 2! 

We usually start back Aug. 1st or so, whatever that Monday would be. But that Monday this year is Aug. 2nd DD's 9th birthday! Don't think I'll start school then! But hopefully soon after.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

We take birthdays off here too.


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

Our Little Farm said:


> when do Public Schools go back in your area?


There are 2 schools that go year round and start back Aug 2nd. The rest of the schools start Aug 19th. Too early for me!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Our public starts Aug. 2 but we are starting our homeschool year tomorrow, but only for 2 hours a day, we will do that for a week, then add a hour or so. I have to teach in public school for the months of Aug. and Sept. so they will do school for about 3 1/2 hours each day with my mom and then do a couple of more subjects when I get in. My grandmother LOVES their history books (ABEKA) so she will help with that, she really enjoys reading that with them. My mom is great at computer skills, so she is going to help them with keyboarding,computer this year (7th and 9th grade) and my dad is great with math so he is going to help with the 9th graders ALG. 2 class. And then they have co-op on Thurs. where the 7th grader will have child development class and the 9th grader will do apologia biology 1, as well as a few other classes. I am blessed to have so much help this year while I am having to work for a few months.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

We are almost ready here- a few more books to buy for the year but we have the bulk of it down.

We are not starting back until September this year (have not decided on which date yet) Normally we start a little earlier but we have a new addition due August 30 and want to wait a few weeks after the new arrival before we dive back into schooling.


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes!  This will be our first year (dd is 2 1/2) and I just bought the Before Five in a Row book to use. I plan on checking a lot of the books she doesn't already have out of the library to stay low cost while we get into the swing of things. I'm not sure how our year will go, but I'm hoping it will create a *bit* of structure and help us deal with the new baby being born in December.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulations gunsmithgirl and plath on your soon to be new arrivals! Totaly understand the need to get things structured and to wait a little. When we moved, we basicly took a year off, our schoolers were 2 years ahead, so it was easy to do and we had a great time.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

No, I'm not ready. 

My kiddos are begging to go back to public school this year... 
It's lonely being a home schooled kid in a remote area, so DH and I are putting them back in. 
I'm somewhat worried about how they'll do. DS is a daydreamer, so he I worry about particularly. It's easy for those kids to get lost in a school day. DD has been working about two grade levels above her peers, so I'm wondering how she's going to adjust, too...


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

ErinP said:


> No, I'm not ready.
> 
> My kiddos are begging to go back to public school this year...
> It's lonely being a home schooled kid in a remote area, so DH and I are putting them back in.
> I'm somewhat worried about how they'll do. DS is a daydreamer, so he I worry about particularly. It's easy for those kids to get lost in a school day. DD has been working about two grade levels above her peers, so I'm wondering how she's going to adjust, too...


I'm sure they will do fine.  You are doing what you think is in their best interest, and the nice part is that if that doesn't work out, you can always change your mind. Hope they have a great year! 

Cindyc.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I am sure they will do fine Erin.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

almost ready, have most of the curriculm, need one more book, then copy making, then notebooks and pens, then ill be done. We are not doing switched on Schoolhouse this year, son didnt do as well with it, we are going back to ABEKA. I find it more visual, lots of pictures, lots of graphs, charts , maps, he seemed to absorb everything when we used it before. I have gotten some good deals at Redeemed Books, they ship now, and Usedabekabks4u, so one more to go and im done.


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

We are starting back Aug. 9th and I'm not quite ready but close. Fair is this week so finishing up 4-H stuff for that. The schoolroom is still a mess, need to work on that this evening I suppose... Most of the public schools around here start August 18th. It seems earlier and earlier every year! We only start in August because it's too hot to do anything outside and we would rather be finished earlier in the spring. 

Wishing everyone a fantastic school year!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Public schools start back sometime in the 20's of Aug, I never really paid attention :ashamed:.

I guess you could say we are up and running. Kids are doing math reviews, we just finished the 1st chapter in science, DD is reading to me again and DS did a lesson in the Bible curriculum we didn't get to last year. Last of the needed books are on order, but since the last chapter in last years math books are review of the entire year, we are doing those.....likely will be able to skip the first chapter in their news books once they get here.

DS is being "kidnapped" next week by my parents. They have him signed-up for a Civil War class for kids ages 10-14, so he'll get 20 hours of History next week and have a blast doing it. DD has jump rope clinic next week then we'll sit and do some one on one with math facts and reading. I think we'll start the Health book I used for DS at her age, too. We should be able to get through that in a month or so, not really anything "new" to her, but it checks a box for the state. As well as some life skills (canning and sewing). My plan is to have each child make their own bed skirt this year...since we just lifted all the beds 6" for storage underneath. All those tubs look messy to me! So sewing and frugality (IE raiding Goodwill for supplies) will be part of the curriculum this year (and every year).

Then Aug 16th we should get "down to business", at least until vacation!


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

We started back in July, but finished in early May since a son was graduating from college and getting married. I've got a new computer that won't run many of my old programs that we used for education, so I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet on some electives and reinforcement type programs, although my oldest son says he can get them to work since he purchased Windows 7 professional for the computer which I think can run things in Windows 98 mode somehow. 
Our co-op where my children will be taking science, art and writing and I'll be teaching Chemistry won't start until next week, so we're getting extra lessons in for Bible, grammar, math and history.
Most of the public schools around here start this week.
Dawn


----------



## crunchy_mama (Aug 7, 2010)

I had planned on starting on new year's curriculum mid August but I have had problems getting our math curriculum. I had also not planned any break in schooling but decided to take off the month of August after an absolutely insane July. We will be starting officially Sep. I have everything but Math and Geography here- I need to sit down and finalize official plans and schedules. Currently I am working on doing a major- summer cleaning- as I know once we start back to school that will be much harder to get done. Our co-op planning meeting is Fri, so not sure yet when that will be starting back.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Sort of ready--I have my books and some of my lesson plans done. My son's 3rd grade lessons are ready, but I'm still working on my daughter's K5 lessons. We'll officially start next week, August 16th.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

We're starting first thing in the morning. Not all of our curriculum is here, but we have enough to get us started. Son is so excited, he can barely stand it!


----------



## garliclady (Aug 14, 2008)

We eased back to school aug 2 by finishing the end of some of last years books while I get all the new stuff in. We read all summer though. We are really year round with breaks at planting and harvest times. Our vacation time will actually be in Sept. when we go to Jamestown yorktown and williamsburg's homeschool days and also visit my MIL that lives around there (so it will count as school) Even during our "farm breaks" we never completely drop school.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

We are ready and lesson plans is ready and supplies are ready and we are excited!!!
We are in Wi and our laws tell us when we have to home school. We have to be in school when our local schools are, same days and times. So if we go all year round, the off season days would not count for anything.

So for us its start by law, Sept 1.
8am-3pm.

Our 1st quarter LP's are all ready to go.


----------

